# Bag Blown



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Anything like this ever happen to anyone before...I'm not having any luck with this install whatsoever. It's been a painful experience since I started my install. Elevel system throwing codes when I tried to do an automatic calibration. Some sensor problems and the latest is this. 









I know that I was going to expect some growing pains with a first time install and I understand that but it's becoming tiresome. Oh well, small rant.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Nope. And I aim to keep it that way. What did you do? (Or not do?) - so that I may never experience this.


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, followed instructions to the letter...mounted the brackets on the top and the large black washer and torqued the nut to 5ft/lbs with my torque wrench. Which is not much btw. 

Was airing the car up to go for a spin and POP! Dunno what happened. 

I'm doing the install myself so I know what and was not done to the car. I'm perplexed as to why it happened. Just wondering if this has happened to others. I dunno.


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow sucks man. Where are you located? Find someone with elevel to help u. What bags are those.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Read this.

When we installed my elevel, we followed that to a T. It was perfect- my system works flawlessly.
Still- sorry about the bag, man.


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in canada and the only person around me for more than a thousand miles that has done the elevel or bags on a VW so I'm kinda on my own here. They are airlift performance bags. I only get support from online from here and the manufacturers and Bagriders so far so it's been a learning process. 

Most of my issues have been minor, grounding issues and this and that. Most of them my own fault for not knowing and being my first and only install so far. As for the bag, that's major and my elevel sensor issues, that are currently unsolved. I haven't contacted customer support on those yet, but when i get my replacement bag I'll be tackling those issues then...too bad I have to go offshore for a month. 

The reason for the thread is to see if anyone has ever had this happen to them. I followed instructions exactly as shown and can't for the life of me point the finger at myself for an improper install if I followed directions that were in the manual, otherwise I'd suck it up and buy another bag. It's not like there are numerous ways to install and some are better than others, just a bolt here and a couple bolts there and it's in. Anyway, so I'm hoping Airlift will help me out. I'll see what happens.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Bought your products new or 2nd hand?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Either you have had a batch of bad luck or you are just really missing things. What have the elevel problems been?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

For the bag, I don't think that it was seated all the way in. I had to use a rotary tool and sand the hole that it sits in so it'd fit on both my installs. Just a suggestion, could've also been cracked from shipping or something else to do with the bag.

As for the e-level, what is it doing?

If the sensors are mounted so they don't have enough travel, you'll get codes.


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

The bag, don't really know what happened...followed the instructions. No cutting on the CA as I didn't see it was necessary for my first install and didn't want to f*ck things up, and it wasn't in the instructions. Back to what I said before as I didn't think there was much I could **** things up. Bolt on bottom and two on top. 

Elevel: Don't know the problems yet. Haven't had much time to troubleshoot. I did check the wires for the sensor on the sensor that I was getting the error from. Soldered everything fine and had a buddy look at it, seems fine to him as well. Anyway, I guess that's another thread for another time.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you post some pictures of the offending sensor? Which corner? There is a little blue dot on each one that points toward the back of the car for the front sensors, and it's easy to turn them around. If the travel is correct, and it's correctly mounted, it must be something else. I've heard that wiring could be an issue, but mine happened to be a weird ECU, a first for Accuair.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*fenny*, where are you located in canada?


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

@ gtipwnz...car is laid up and I'm hdg to work for the month. I'll revisit the thread then. But I followed this install. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5321600-My-MKV-E-Level-Install

I situated everything occording to this and took my own measurements to make sure I had the travel as per the instructions. 

@christianand...I'm located in St. John's, Newfoundland.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

That thread is a good one to follow, but my sensor arms are a little over from the control arms. Either way will work. Let me know when you get back to this thread and I'll forward it to my buddy who is amazing with E level installs. :thumbup: Have fun at work!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

fenny said:


> @ gtipwnz...car is laid up and I'm hdg to work for the month. I'll revisit the thread then. But I followed this install. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5321600-My-MKV-E-Level-Install
> 
> I situated everything occording to this and took my own measurements to make sure I had the travel as per the instructions.
> 
> *@christianand...I'm located in St. John's, Newfoundland*.


sorry man, thought if you were closer we got a bunch of people in toronto that could help you out in person


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

gtipwnz said:


> That thread is a good one to follow, but my sensor arms are a little over from the control arms. Either way will work. Let me know when you get back to this thread and I'll forward it to my buddy who is amazing with E level installs. :thumbup: Have fun at work!


Do you have any photos of your sensor placement? Always curious as to the mounting others use, gives me different ideas when I do different cars.


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Not at the moment. I'm in New Orleans waiting to go to work at the moment. 

Airlift is sending me a new bag and I'm picking up a spare online from a guy in Texas. 

I'll get some pics when I'm home again the end of June.


----------

